# Nuwe X-Force 7



## Philip Moolman (Jan 31, 2006)

Vanmiddag kry ek my nuwe X-Force 7.Moet bieg my gat jeuk.Sal julle op hoogte van sake hou.Wil hom graag die naweek toets


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Brilliant! Please let us all know how it feels / shoots! 

...and remeber the man law! Photos are compulsory!!


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Have a look at this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lBJKCrhqR-M

Jy gaan 'n Wildebees "upside down" skiet met daardie boog.


----------



## RayDando (Feb 2, 2006)

Philip, please bring that X7 to the club next thursday. Come on, I am dying to shoot it! :tongue:


----------



## OutaAfrica (Mar 14, 2007)

Philip Moolman said:


> Vanmiddag kry ek my nuwe X-Force 7.Moet bieg my gat jeuk.Sal julle op hoogte van sake hou.Wil hom graag die naweek toets


Hi Philip breg jy Moet hom geniet en moenie die "man law" vergeet nie
Groete 
Hendrik


----------

